# My horse walks away when I try to mount!



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Teach him a "stand" or "stay" command and use it before you mount.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Rio does that sometimes too. We've been working on him standing for mounting for what seems like forever. 

Basically I have given up trying to mount on the first try. What I will do is approach his side. If he moves he gets backed up and given the "hoe" command. I approach again. Once he stands still, I put some weight in the stirrup with my hands. If he remains still I will attempt to mount. If he does not he gets firmly backed up and then walked in a few tight circles with me demanding exact obedience. I make him stop, back him up, change directions multiple times. When he is behaving properly we go back to step one of mounting. 

When I first started doing this it would take me four or more tries of doing what I wrote above. It was quite time consuming. Now he will stand still when I mount or I have to do the above just once. It does get better, just be strict and patient.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Have you checked him for pain? Could be that he is hurting somewhere and mounting is aggravating it. Also, if you mount from the ground, his back could be hurting.

Usually when something a horse suddenly starts a new, "bad" behavior, like walking off while mounting, the first thing to rule out is pain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Make standing to mount the EASIER alternative for him. That is, if he doesn't stand while you're getting on, immediately jump down and make him move. And I don't mean, "Come along, little pony", I mean twirl your lead rope, slap your leg, scare the crap out of him, and make him MOVE fast. Back, forward, around in circles, it doesn't matter. Let him know that him not doing as you ask = more work. Then try mounting again. Keep doing it until he gets the picture. If he puts a toe out of line, get down and do it again. 

I usually take my time mounting, and use a mounting block. I'll check the saddle, scratch my horse, put my foot in the stirrup (not advisable if you're afraid he'll really take off), hop up and down, grab the mane, etc. Anything that might give them a reason to walk off. If they walk off, I do what I described above- make them move. If they stand nicely, well, they get to chill and go off into la-la land while I do my weird human ritual.
Also, it is easier on the horse if you use a mounting block and grab their mane when mounting, versus a saddle pommel or horn. Both of these things made my horses more agreeable to stand while mounting. Also, making sure that your horse is squared up before attempting to mount will help too.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Making him move when object is to have him stand still, is counterproductive.

Teach him stay/stand command, and make sure that you are also teaching him that you decide when to move, which needs to be taught while leading, haltering and un, and so on.

If every time you catch him, it is immediate movement, then you have taught him to go the second you mount, and also, he may be reacting if you are toeing him in the side when you go up, or plopping down in saddle hard.

Could also be your saddle is too far forwards, or doesn't fit horse and he is moving because he is hurting.

Do you have photos showing him tacked up, and some just for saddle fit critique?

But making him stand, go slow or speed up when leading him even, will help reinforce in his mind that he is to wait on you.

And when you mount up, make him just stand there, and periodically make him stand still. And not just for a second either. Don't let him fidget or move around.


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Charlie does this and I have recently began just being honest and saying its not about being all "my horse is my best friend". He is a friend. So I give a solid Hoe! And if he doesnt stand still, we turn in tight circles until it gets annoying for him and then we try again! Standing still is easier than having to turn around in circles!


----------



## Renip (Oct 25, 2013)

My mare used to do this and it took forever to mount. She's still not that great by a mounting block but now she stands still when I mount from the ground. It took a lot of patience and making her turn in tight circles to stop this. She will still try to walk off as soon as I'm up so that's my next bad habit to break.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just my input My husbands mare and sister's gelding both did this. I did what TurkishVan did but I would also make them stand still with me laying over the saddle and once I was finally on I made them wait till I was good and ready to go. Their problem was as soon as either my sister or husband mounted they would walk right off so the horses began as soon as you put your foot in the stirrup they would try walking off. I would also get on in this same manner walk a few feet and do it again or get off walk the horse around and do it. I'm also getting them to ground tie which is helping in the patience department.


----------



## EquiiAlex (Sep 28, 2013)

I taught my horse to stand while mounting by using a mounting block. What I did was she KNEW when I got onto the mounting block. I would go on the mounting block, if she stood, I pet her and got down and pet her neck for like a minute. If I climbed up there and she moved, I'd get down and move the block to her. Then I would work up to putting my foot in the stirrup and hopping (but I wouldn't get on!) If she stood I'd take my foot out of the stirrup and pet her. Now she stands every time. 
1) Go to the second stair and if she stands, pet her. If she moves, get off the block and move it towards her, and keep it moving towards her until she stops moving, then set it down.
2) Once that is mastered, go to the third step and if she stands, pet her. If she doesn't, get down and move the block towards her and back to where you want it. 
3) Then once the above is mastered, get on the third block but this time mess with the reins and touch the saddle, act like you're about to put your foot in the stirrup. If she moves, get down and move the block towards her. If she doesn't, stay and pet her and then get down and pet her again. 
4) Progress to bouncing in the stirrup like you're about to get on. If she moves, keep your foot in the stirrup even if it means her walking with you just holding onto the side of her, keep it in until she stands. Then she should eventually stand for you getting onto the block and putting your foot in the stirrup and mounting. 
5) After she masters that, actually get on and ride her for a few minutes, get off, and repeat the mounting block process. It took me a week to get my horse to stand at the block, she only associated it with me riding her and she's not a fan of riding, she likes treats and being pet! Then you can start doing it on the ground, by tugging on the stirrup and if she tries and moves then, keep your hand pressed down in it. Usually a horse when trained to stand at the mounting block will stand for you on the ground but if she doesn't, do that


----------



## Pastures Green (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Jacks329nd, my girl went through a spell of this, now first of all I am not experienced but I can tell you what worked for me. First of all I walked her in tight circles, this seemed to work but then she wouldn't stop by my fixed mounting block (well actually a heavy log). So I left her halter on and geared her up then while she was still tied I mounted and simply leaned forward and unclipped, once she realised she had to stand where I suggested and couldn't wonder off she settled down. Hope this helps!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

*


Palomine said:



Making him move when object is to have him stand still, is counterproductive.

Click to expand...

*


Palomine said:


> Teach him stay/stand command, and make sure that you are also teaching him that you decide when to move, which needs to be taught while leading, haltering and un, and so on.
> 
> If every time you catch him, it is immediate movement, then you have taught him to go the second you mount, and also, he may be reacting if you are toeing him in the side when you go up, or plopping down in saddle hard.
> 
> ...


Absolutely have to disagree with this. Several trainers I know use this method with great success. However, I try to do it while still on the mounting block. If my guy takes a step-I use one rein and have him do circles around me until he wants to stop. He then is made to do a couple more. Then I ask him to stop and stand and he is MORE than ready. I typically have to do this once in the spring (as I take 7 months off every winter), and he is good for the season. I have a guy who tests repeatedly. Most horses are fine, and do not have to have a refresher. You are using the age old theory of "making the right thing easy". Proven over and over.


----------



## Rail Royalty (May 24, 2014)

Have a helper hold them when you get on, then once you are settled make him back up instead of walking away then pivot and walk away so they have to think. For a month or so do that, then they will have to wait on your command instead of just deciding to go.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Pastures Green said:


> Hi Jacks329nd, my girl went through a spell of this, now first of all I am not experienced but I can tell you what worked for me. First of all I walked her in tight circles, this seemed to work but then she wouldn't stop by my fixed mounting block (well actually a heavy log). So I left her halter on and geared her up then while she was still tied I mounted and simply leaned forward and unclipped, once she realised she had to stand where I suggested and couldn't wonder off she settled down. Hope this helps!



H m m . . .. I am not so sure on the wisdom of mounting a hrose that is clip tied. I mean, if the horse pulls back, and panics, and sometimes they do, you would be in a bad place. I have just never heard of anyone mounting up with the horse still tied, so I am a bit leary of that.


----------

